
Looked through all 14,227 Apollo photos… and made animated GIFs - PikelEmi
https://medium.com/@chazhutton/i-looked-through-all-14-227-apollo-photos-and-made-gifs-3bdbd2ed5d2c
======
HALtheWise
For anyone who thought the panoramas were cool, there's a ton of unbelievably
high resolution panoramas from the Apollo missions available online at
[https://www.lpi.usra.edu/resources/apollopanoramas/](https://www.lpi.usra.edu/resources/apollopanoramas/)

------
maxaht
I wonder how difficult it would be to interpolate the frames of the GIFs to
have a decent frame rate.

------
kyoob
It's crazy how nearby the horizon looks on the moon in these. It's just right
over there.

